# Golden Eagle Sparrowhawk?



## Nuetral (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok i have a Golden Eagle Sparrowhawk that i bought from the states at Scheel Sports for $80. Only reason i got it was it was that cheap. But now i cant find any info on the darn thing. And what i do find it says the pull is 30-40, 35-45,35-40, and also read 40-50. Does anyone know what pull the one i own has? And any other information like accessories i can get for it a maybe new cams? thank you. Im also semi new to bows, im just getting more heavily into them.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would contact Scheels, they have a web site that should direct you how to get in touch with them. Good Luck.


----------



## Nuetral (Jan 25, 2006)

yeah thanks, its 40lbs pull. Never thought of calling them.

Does anyone know how to adjust this bow? I read you get a allen key and tighten the hex bolt. But do you need to do anything else i tryed and i only got from 14lbs to 15lbs pull?


----------

